

Show HN: RocketSendIt - marcrosoft
http://rocketsendit.com

======
marcrosoft
My first software as a service project, this is the MVP launch of it.

Basically it is an abstraction that sits on top of Amazon's Simple Email
Service that allows programmers to quickly leverage cloud email without having
to worry about daily send limits, sends/sec, or an other details of the Amazon
API.

Thanks for the feedback in advance. :)

------
JonLim
Slightly confusing: you state that you get 2,000 emails free per person
because it's hosted on EC2, but isn't that per EC2 account?

Or are you making an EC2 account for everyone who signs up for RocketSentIt?

Great stuff though.

~~~
marcrosoft
Ahh, good point I should be more clear on this.

Since RocketSendIt itself is hosted on Amazon's EC2 servers you get 2,000
emails per month using your own Amazon AWS account. If you were to implement
your own solution using your own (non EC2) servers you wouldn't get the free
2,000 emails.

------
roblund
clicky <https://rocketsendit.com/>

